# Creative Process Question



## Sigurd (Feb 16, 2007)

I really like your stepped release process. I for one, will not be banging on anyone's door if quality requires a little more time.

I'm curious as to how much of the relative adventures gets written in the last month before publication.

I assume each author reads the other modules as they come out and tightens their submission according to the other publications, but what are the writing time challenges of the higher levels?

I don't want to know any spoiler information but I'd be curious to read from any author that wanted to share their creative process...


Sigurd


----------

